# paper m�ch� questions.



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

*paper mâché questions.*

Hi, this is my first year building paper mâché props, and I was wondering, is there a superior recipe that you guys use? Suggestions? I'm currently planning to use Flour, Water and Glue. But is there a better way to do it? 

Also, what kind of paper/fabric do you guys use? And is there a certain way to later it? I know I have a lot of questions, but I've never realky done this before...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt use flour - BUGS. I used a glue and water mixture (3 parts glue 1 part water) , and used newspaper, max amount of layers I use is 4. Let them dry in between layers if you have the time. When you all done painting, I hit hit everything with spar varnish to seal from moisture.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

You're not placing these outside, are you? If so, drench everything in marine varnish before painting so it will soak into the paper. The insides will still get moist through a few days of rain, but with enough varnish this should last a few years.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If you're using flour, you'll want to include an anti-molding agent. I use salt. It also helps to keep the bugs away. Others have used bleach and dish detergents as anti-molding agents.

White glue is made of edible ingredients, so it won't really keep the bugs away.

And always allow the paper mache to dry between layers. Thorough drying keeps the mold and fungus away as well. Moisture is what allows the spores to sprout and grow. So if the project will miss a deadline because it won't dry in time, it misses the deadline, and you'll just have to use it a year later.

For the most part, folks use newsprint. However, there are a lot of usable papers, pretty much anything that doesn't have a glossy finish on it. And you can use different papers to provide different textures. I know a lot of people use telephone book yellow pages, paper towels and napkins, and brown paper bags to provide additional texture. I also use paperback novels with exceptionally bad stories. 

So use newspaper for your base layers and then use whatever you please to add a surface texture on the outside layer if necessary.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

first of all I have to ask, what are you making? I make heads with wig heads as a center, I use celluclay and paper clay over it, and seal it good,Lauriebeast is a specialist in this with a great tutorial , for other types of mache, Stolloween is a master of mache. both are members here


http://www.stolloween.com/ , here is Stolloweens site


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm planning on making something close to these guys. (obviously I'm just a beginner, so I'm not expecting them to turn out nearly as good.)


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

For the props in your pictures you should check out Monster Mud. Unorthodox has a great tutorial on this site. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...ster-mudding-unorthodox-chimera-tutorial.html


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I use cheap exterior latex house paint. It dries fairly quickly and is inherently water resistant. You can use the oops paint which is usually about $5 a gallon. If you can't find the color you want you can always paint over it when its dry. I use news print as well as those blue shop paper towels because they stretch and conform to contours better than newspaper. Here's a pic of a giant spider I did last year.


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

My mache recipe is liquid laundry starch, water, white glue, and a bit of salt. I do four layers or so being sure to let them dry in between. Then I coat the whole thing in clear varnish (clear acrylic spray paint works just fine), paint, and then clear varnish again. If you're worried about moisture on the inside where it's not sealed you can place one of those water absorbing buckets made for basements and other dank places inside/underneath and it will prevent most of the yucky moisture.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I use news print and yellow pages in alternating layers so I can see where I may have missed a section. I apply 4-5 layers, letting the layers dry in between applications is a must. Depending on what I am making I apply the blue shop towels on the last layer as well, they add a leathery quality when finished. I apply Varathane clear coat finish - semi gloss. Like Blarghity mentioned adequate planning is a must because of the drying time.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The great thing about mache is there's a ton of ways to do it, lots of recipes, all of them work, it just depends on whether or not you're leaving the piece out in the weather for a prolonged length of time or if it's going to be inside.

Me, I do the watered down glue, acrylic paint & then a topcoat or 2 of whatever we have handy because my stuff is only outside for one night & it's stored in the temp controlled basement.

I love mache because if you make a "mistake," (although as Bob Ross says, there's no mistakes only happy little accidents) you can break it/cut it/take it apart & fix it, bodge it back together or start over. I've seen my husband wince when I see a bit that isn't right & I just cut it off & rework it. It gives him SUCH schpilkes to see me do that because he feels it should be right the first time. Me I think it _may_ be right the 4th time!

I've never used Stolloween's recipe but I own a Stolloween pumpkin & I can attest that his stuff is heavy & very sturdy so it works.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys! 

These are only going to be outside for a few hours on Halloween night. But most are actually going to be under cover. So in really just worried about making them last.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, I use water, glue mix. newspaper and paper towels. I seal em with spray sealer and re seal em when I put them out each year. I make life size zombies and historic fiends. (see my Albums for Jack the Ripper etc.) I must warn you however, since you are new to the world of mache....as your creations are limited only by your imagination, this IS a very addictive art form and once you start there may be no going back!!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries Mad Mark. I have no intentions on going back.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Simple 50/50 water glue here, too. I finish with latex paint for texture, then color with acrylic. I've risked not sealing with varnish in the past..... last year it bit me.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Been using the Water/Glue mixture, and it's been working great! Glue's just so expensive. But it works.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I would stay away from flour in your mix. I've been using flour based mache for a few years and the mice have torn apart more than one of my props while in storage. I've tried adding chili powder to my mix but they mice don't seem to care. Glue, liquid starch and a little salt or bleach. A coat of spar polyurethane then a coat of latex and you should be good to go.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

50/50 water and glue
seal with matte finish spar

Have used Stolls method in the past with great results. Making trees this year using his method over a chicken wire and pvc base with fabric.

Good luck!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

You can also use paste to make texture, depending on how and what you use for paste. A super thick paste is good for a stone look and it helps seal your props. A thin paste is good for smooth textures like skin or bone. I use wood glue, insted of white glue. Its a bit more pricey, but it holds up much better. All my props are made out of cardboared and paper mache, and they have all held up for up to 8 years.


----------



## untillater (Oct 3, 2011)

discozombie said:


> I would stay away from flour in your mix. I've been using flour based mache for a few years and the mice have torn apart more than one of my props while in storage. I've tried adding chili powder to my mix but they mice don't seem to care. Glue, liquid starch and a little salt or bleach. A coat of spar polyurethane then a coat of latex and you should be good to go.


Chili powder wont do it. CAYENNE PEPPER will. it has been used for ages as a natural rodent repellent.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Back, along time ago when I was in grade school, we used powdered wall paper paste for paper mache.


----------

